
New version of Dropbox on the way - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/11/27/newVersionOfDropboxOnTheWa.html
======
mike-cardwell
Hopefully this will fix my memory problems. I have Dropbox running on several
machines. For some reason, on my 64 bit Ubuntu machine it eats up more and
more memory as time goes on. It's fine on my Debian and OSX boxes though. My
account only has 22MB of data in it. I've had to resort to restarting Dropbox
once a day from cron.

~~~
alexknight
The 0.8 branch has been far superior for me than 0.7. Definitely give it a go
as you may be pleasantly surprised.

------
YooLi
The third comment of the blog is interesting. Does anyone have any insight as
to whether using Dropbox to sync iTunes works well? At a glance, it seems a
better solution than home sharing.

~~~
jfb
I do this; my library is about 80GB (hence my somewhat panicked emails to
Dropbox asking for the ability to buy more space). I have two Macs, and the
syncing works very reliably -- even when I forget, and start iTunes on my
laptop before the little doo-dad tells me that Dropbox is finished syncing,
and Things Get Confused, quitting iTunes and waiting for the sync to finish
always resolves any issues that come up. Of course, I use multiple iTunes
instances _serially_ ; may the Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و اله‎) protect
you and intercede on your behalf if you try and run the client on multiple
machines simultaneously.

------
brunoqc
Am I the only one using Linux that need to update their GPG key for the second
time in like a month?

I'm using their repo and it seems their GPG key change on every release or
something.

